# Tired of common names



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So there are some dog names that have become so common they need to just go away in my opinion. Lol. This is a light hearted thread, don't take it to seriously. 

I'm not a big fan of "designer" names like Prada and Gucci. And some are just plain overused like Blue and Duke. 

Soooo what dog names are u tired of?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sam(and all forms of it), lucky, max

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im so over rocky , rocco ect. I have 4 pups named rocky so confusing when they call me with updates on them LOL. plus my old boy was rocky... swear if I hear that name once more LOL. 
I hate human names on dogs too like frank or henry ect ect. 

Also I hate famous dog names that people bite , like gotti, paco , that kind of stuff... so many gottis in the bully world people, think of a new name.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OHHHH ya and working in the grooming buisness If I see another lab or golden named Marley I may puke, get over it people LOL.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah I agre with Max, Gotti, Rocky, and Marley. Lol enough with it! Oh and Jake and Oreo.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Bailey. Our neighbors named their golden Bailey and he is the most ill behaved dog I have ever met.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Gotti, Blue, Thor, Baby or any names that are slang for a drug or a drug term. Along with the "vicious names", ie Killer, Bullet. Up here if your labs name isn't Marley, Cocoa or Blackie (depending on color) then it's Remington or Winchester. Too many Busters and Buddies as well.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

GoingPostal said:


> Gotti, Blue, Thor, Baby or any names that are slang for a drug or a drug term. Along with the "vicious names", ie Killer, Bullet. Up here if your labs name isn't Marley, Cocoa or Blackie (depending on color) then it's Remington or Winchester. Too many Busters and Buddies as well.


Our neighbor (same one that has the golden) when she first met Loki kept calling him "Kilo". I told her "we're not drug dealers and would not name our dog Kilo". People also mistake Loki as "Low Key".


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Bella is a very popular name these days too. Effing Twilight.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Our neighbor (same one that has the golden) when she first met Loki kept calling him "Kilo". I told her "we're not drug dealers and would not name our dog Kilo". People also mistake Loki as "Low Key".


Odin and Loki are the better less used names from the nordic Thor thing! although when I think of Odin I think of a phrase from How to Train a Dragon where the dad viking says "praise be to Odin!" Lol!


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

blue, rocky, chino, buster, ..... blah lol....


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

I almost made the mistake of naming my dog after john gotti the gangster..... LOL wouldda been a mistake as i didnt realize there where 100's of gottis in the dog world. I went with Capone since im from Chicago ^_^

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Odin and Loki are the better less used names from the nordic Thor thing! although when I think of Odin I think of a phrase from How to Train a Dragon where the dad viking says "praise be to Odin!" Lol!


We actually named him after the fallen angel Loki in the Kevin Smith movie Dogma - played by Matt Damon, lol.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

It isn't necessarily over used but my bullies name is Slayer and I think that is such an awful name. So I nicknamed him sleigh bells...not much better I know but look at what they gave me to work with lol. Blue or red for like colored dogs is well passed over played. Any "human" name (Mary, Sam, George, etc) spike, bud, BLECH.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ooh ooh lol my old neighbor had this dog that he called a pitbull that had never seen a pitbull type anything ever in its life LOL it had a longish course coat, small head, very fine boned, long muzzle. Anyway he named it felony because bsl had outlawed them but he had her anyway....no crap people thought she was a shepherd mix lol. He would walk her down the street all the time and run his head about her being a "gotti Pitt" bahahahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

That


Carriana said:


> We actually named him after the fallen angel Loki in the Kevin Smith movie Dogma - played by Matt Damon, lol.


That works too! I like all the Kevin Smith and jay and silent bob movies


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Angel, Sweety, coco, precious(even tho its my moms dogs name), oreo, cookie....lol alot of names get tiring.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Carriana said:


> We actually named him after the fallen angel Loki in the Kevin Smith movie Dogma - played by Matt Damon, lol.


Our Loki was named after the same.

For me: Bailey, Maggie, Molly, Diesel.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Our Loki was named after the same.
> 
> For me: Bailey, Maggie, Molly, Diesel.


We considered Bartelby but it was just too much of a mouthful


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> We considered Bartelby but it was just too much of a mouthful


I know what u mean about too much of a mouthful. I wated to change Boss's name to Draugr (kinda like frogger) but I didn't like how it sounded....


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Rocky, Bullwinkle, Princess. I love original names, these names are not!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Blue, Rocky, Gotti, Prada, Gucci, Max, Denzel, Razor, Bella, Princess, Prince....


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

We have lots of Bella's in my area. Also Bailey's.

I don't mind human names...all of my guys have them (except Mooshie).

I'm not a fan of what I call the "sweet" names...Candy, Sugar, Precious, Angel, Sweetie. My theory is "the sweeter the name, the more evil the animal", lol. It doesn't always hold true, but I've been snapped at by more Sugar's and Angel's than Killer's and Mauler's.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

I feel that when you have an original name it says more about you as the owner and the dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

We have a lot of Dutch or Dutches. And for some reason daisy is a common name and Bella as well. It was the whole twilight thing with a lot I think lol I wonder how how Shanon named Bella after

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Chelle (Nov 5, 2011)

So my elder-bully is named Rexxoit (pronounced rexx-wah). I couldn't stand the commonality of Rexx so I added a French twist to it.








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ames said:


> We have a lot of Dutch or Dutches. And for some reason daisy is a common name and Bella as well. It was the whole twilight thing with a lot I think lol I wonder how how Shanon named Bella after
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I had a cockapoo (read: mutt) growing up named Duchess. I was five when we got her and we all had different name ideas so her full name ended up being Duchess Molly Muffin Goldie 

I know my cousin's dog Bella was named for the Twilight character. Thank goodness she had more sense when naming her human children. Two boys and a girl could easily have been named Edward, Jacob and Bella lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> I had a cockapoo (read: mutt) growing up named Duchess. I was five when we got her and we all had different name ideas so her full name ended up being Duchess Molly Muffin Goldie


i like combined names too. like how Kenny wanted to name Odin, who was Eddie from the shelter, Monsoon. so he is officially Odin Monsoon! which i yell when im real mad at him, just like how mom always uses ur full name when ur in trouble.... LOL


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

When I got my Staffy Lacy, I just started calling her Lacy Lou because it sounded good and my Chesapeke that I had before her was named Ruby Roo. It turned out that Lacy's name was really Lacy Lou and she is papered, but the old owner never gave them to me. He is now someplace in Georgia. Bella on the other hand came to a few months ago with her name at three years old. I do have a lynx point siamese that came to me at two with the name Princess, but I didn't like that, so now she's Princess Mouser, or Mou Mou. A I named my 14 year old cat Snowball. She really is a snowball too. 19lbs of Snowball. Just a big cat!! 
Names I don't like as well are the fighting names Killer, Mauler, things like that. To me those kinds of names seem to alert to a possible fighting dog. 
When I lived in Sacramento about 10 years ago, there was this guy who had this just sweer APBT that I had seen before. I saw him one day with the dog hanging by a towel in it's mouth attached to a tree branch. I was curious and asked him what he was doing. He told me that he was trying to make his dog meaner, to guard his apartment better,and that he felt that if he did that, it would work. I told him that any dog will guard it's home regardless and that was unessesary. I never saw him do it again. It was just total ignorance to me. It's one thing if you are training them for fun, but another if you are trying to make them mean. I think her name was Cutter.upruns:


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 3, 2012)

our neighbor has a big white fluffy dog named Thor and he is the meanest thing! my little blue girl was starved and thrown out a truck window and someone luckily got her and took her to the vet, the vet named her "Hope" another real common one! since i got her the same day i had wiggle room to change it so i figured id keep the Hope for her middle name since the girls at the vet were so kind to her but i went with a flower. not the usual Daisy, Rose/Rosie, Lilly but Amaryllis! little miss Amaryllis Hope!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I wouldn't say I'm tired of hearing the names but more of that I think they are overused. 

Buddy, Max, Bear, Thor, Blue, Zeus, Diesel, Bella, Bailey, Molly, Maggie, Bailey, Stella, Daisy, Diego, Spot, etc., are names that are overused. 

Certain dog breeds have "popular" names. Example: Most Beagles are named Shiloh or Snoopy. Most Great Danes are named Thor. Most Collies are named Lassie.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

All my dogs have original names!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i like combined names too. like how Kenny wanted to name Odin, who was Eddie from the shelter, Monsoon. so he is officially Odin Monsoon! which i yell when im real mad at him, just like how mom always uses ur full name when ur in trouble.... LOL


Lol I named my newest pup Monsoon because he looks like the color of dirty water haha that's funny. The first thing I do when I meet an animal is ask people what it's name is. Sometimes it tells a lot about the owner sometimes it tells a lot about the animal. For my birthday my husband bought me a MASSIVE (between 2200 and 2500lb) bay roan gelding. I went out to look at him and he was at a pretty well known horse trainer getting tuned up. I asked him what his name was an he wasn't sure so he called the owner. He was 6 years old and NAMELESS. It irked me. He has so many horses that all they are is a number to him. So when I bought him I named him the same day. Goliath because he is massive. But he has the sweetest personality.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I hate typical black dog names... Midnight, Shadow... Blackie. All the ones previously mentioned I agree with lol. Also already famous dog names I don't like. Marmaduke, Petey, Snoopy, Chance.

I'm still undecided if I dislike military names like General, Sarge, Captain... so on. I'm sure there's more too lol.


----------



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

:hammer:I don't like names associated with their coat colors: red, blackie, brownie, bluey.

:hammer:I don't like names associated with foods. It's a pet not a meal. Oreo, Cookie, Cupcake.

:hammer:I generally don't like names to make their pet look more masculine or femine. 

:hammer:UGH! Sophie, Marley, Jo, Diesel, Gracie, Eddie, Bella, Eva.

:hammer:I DO like unique names. Something that fits the animal or yourself as the owner. I also like (this is an exception) when Military name their dogs Tank, Captain, Sargeant, Major, etc.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> All my dogs have original names!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, but can you tell the difference between your list of dogs and your closet? LMAO! 
I'm the same way though. Ecko I didn't name, but he's named after Ecko Unlmtd, and if I had named him he would have been Hurley. So, either way. 

I don't like people names for dogs. My best friends entire family names their dogs people names.
Roxy, Chelsea, Tylor, Gus, Lucy, Tanner, Tucker, Jayson.
I can't STAND it. I call them all something weird to show my distaste. Lucy=Loo Gus=Gustov Tucker=Meathead etc...

Gotti, Blue, Chance, Princess, all over played.


----------

